# Honey Pump Recommendation



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Take a look at Maxant's little 1" pump.
I have one that is at least 30 years old and never had a single problem.
I use it to pump honey from barrels into our bottling tanks.

The first thing that you will want to do is put a reversing switch on it so that it can pump in both directions.
Where the cover plate is on the motor (where the power wire goes in) you will want to replace with a cover that is extended to include a toggle switch
If Maxant does not offer this option, your local motor shop can help you.
In addition to the reversing switch, you will need a controller. Something as simple as a 20 amp light switch would work to turn the motor on and off.
YOU CANNOT USE THE REVERSING SWITCH AS A POWER SWITCH!!! You will burn up the motor.
Anyway, great little pump. I wouldn't part with mine for anything.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks Harry. This looks like it would meet my needs and the price is right too.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I received my Maxant pump a few days ago and took it to the electric motor shop yesterday. They will modify it with a switch so I can reverse it when needed. It appears to be very well designed and built so if it works as good as it looks then I will be very satisfied.


----------

